# Tires for Gravel Grinders



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

Just wondering what folks use for a combination of roads and gravel. I'm doing a 130+ mile race with 50% hardpack and sand. I've got the Kenda Happy Medium in 40 for 100% fire roads and am thinking the same, but in 32. Any thoughts? Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Clement X'plor USH: 35c 120 tpi. Thank me later!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, for your needs, BianchiJoe's choice is excellent.
I like the X'plor MSO for bigger gravel, my only gripe is that I wish Clement would do a tubeless-friendly version.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

BianchiJoe said:


> Clement X'plor USH: 35c 120 tpi. Thank me later!


I second this. (Or maybe I am thirding it.)


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

For more ideas, here's another recent thread on the topic. The clements are pretty much top of the list in every gravel road riding tire thread.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/best-gravel-racing-tires-344798.html


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh how I loath the tern "gravel grinder". 

Anyhow. Back to tires. I really like the Specialized Trigger in 33mm, setup tubeless. Michelin Jet is also way up there on my list, along with the Kenda Small Block 8 35mm. 

I personally HATE the big tires for gravel riding and racing. 38mm+? meh.


----------

